# Westin or Marriott in Maui



## csalter2 (May 2, 2009)

I have never been to Maui and plan to go to Hawaii next year in August. I will be trading my Marriott Ko Olina  for either the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort or the Marriott  Maui Lahaina & Napili Villas. I am taking my DW and my son who is 17 and possibly a friend of his.

First, if you were given a choice which would you choose between the two? Is there a big difference between the two or is it a tossup. How do their pools, resort activities and accommodations compare? 

Secondly, I will be there two weeks one in Oahu and the other in Maui. Should there be a preference to go to one island over the other first or does it not make a difference. 

Thirdly, I am trying to go in very late July or very early August. Do you think my trade will go through? I would appreciate any thoughts you may have on these items.


----------



## thinze3 (May 2, 2009)

We are doing the same trip this July. Ko Olina first week and Westin Maui the second. I figured get the hustle and bustle of Oahu out of the way, then relax a bit in Maui. FYI - I did a direct trade into the Westin.

The Marriott is right in the middle of the action, while the Westin is further north, past the Sheraton. I think you would be happy with either resort, as the quality of the Westin and the new Marriott villas is similar.

The Westin will be all but impossible to trade into to for a Marriott owner unless you are OK with a 1BR, and even that will be tough. If looking for a 2BR, even the Marriott is no guarantee, as the first week of August is one of the highest demanded weeks in Hawaii.

I think you should book your Ko Olina week, and then request both resorts before and after the Ko Olina week, taking whichever trade comes in.


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2009)

I'm going to move your post to the Hawaii Board since it is more resort oriented than how-to-exchange oriented.

August is going to be a difficult exchange for the Westin, because they control the II deposits and they tend not to deposit holiday weeks, so it may just be easier for you to get into the Marriott.  I'd suggest you read the TUG reviews for these two properties to compare the two resorts.  They are the top two rated resorts on Maui, so you can't go wrong with either of them.  

I prefer the area that the Westin is, since it's a little quieter.  But two 17 year old boys would love the Marriott area which is right in the middle of the busy Ka'anapali Beach area, with all the water activities, and lots of other teens.  The Marriott area also has dining and upscale shopping at Whaler's Village.

I would definitely go to Oahu first.  Oahu is very urban and Ka'anapali Beach is very resorty.  If you go to Oahu 2nd, you may not like it very well after spending the first week on Maui.  Although, if you are staying at the Ko'Olina on Oahu, that's a lot different from staying in Waikiki, and the Ka'anapali area may seem busier than the Ko'Olina, in comparison.


----------



## csalter2 (May 2, 2009)

*Anxious*



thinze3 said:


> We are doing the same trip this July. Ko Olina first week and Westin Maui the second. I figured get the hustle and bustle of Oahu out of the way, then relax a bit in Maui. FYI - I did a direct trade into the Westin.
> 
> The Marriott is right in the middle of the action, while the Westin is further north, past the Sheraton. I think you would be happy with either resort, as the quality of the Westin and the new Marriott villas is similar.
> 
> ...



I am trading a 2bdrm lock off and hoping to get a 2 bdrm in exchange. 

I have to wait until July or August to make the reservation for Ko Olina, but I put in a three week window for now to exchange into either of the two in Maui. I felt that would give me some leverage in case something opens up early. Then I could book the Ko Olina around the Maui date if it's available. 

It is a little cumbersome when you know what you want and have to do, but you have to wait in order to do it. I just want to make sure it works out right.


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2009)

Carlito - Starwood chooses the weeks that are deposited with II and the problem is that they like to save holiday weeks for owners and Starwood's own exchange system.  It's unlikely that they will deposit anything during a high season week like that, and it's even less likely that they will deposit any 2 bdm units.  Even if there are a few weeks deposited, Starwood owners have priority in II, just like Marriott owners do, and they will probably be snapped up during the priority period.  

If you can get a 2 bdm. at the Marriott - I'd go for that.  Otherwise you may end up with no exchange and have to rent -  2 bdm. units at the Westin go for about $3,500 during the high season.


----------



## csalter2 (May 2, 2009)

*Sounds like I May Need to look at the Ka'anapali Beach Club*



DeniseM said:


> Carlito - Starwood chooses the weeks that are deposited from the Westin and the problem is that they like to save holiday weeks for owners and Starwood's own exchange system.  It's likely that there won't be anything deposited.  If you can get a 2 bdm. at the Marriott - I'd go for that.  Otherwise you may end up with no exchange and have to rent -  2 bdm. units at the Westin go for about $3,500 during the high season.



*$3500* YIKES!!!!

I do have another alternative through DRI. I could possibly book the Ka'anapali Beach Club. It probably is not as luxurious as the other two, but it may be an option that I may be able to take advantage of since I belong to DRI. Do you know if that is closer to the Westin or the Marriott?


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2009)

The Ka'anapali Beach Club isn't close to either of them, it's about a mile or 2 north of the Westin.  It definitely is not as luxurious as the Marriott or Westin.

Wouldn't the Marriott be easier for you to get?  Or is the problem that you've already deposited you Marriott with II?

Here is a link to the Maui resort reviews.


----------



## thinze3 (May 2, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> The Ka'anapali Beach Club isn't close to either of them, it's about a mile or 2 north of the Westin.  It definitely is not as luxurious as the Marriott or Westin.
> 
> Wouldn't the Marriott be easier for you to get?



I thought KBC was right close to the Westin. ???

OP: Marriott would definately be your best chance, but most owners split their weeks before depositing. Your best chance would come from Marriott's bulk depositing unsold units. Maybe you should also include the older Marriott units (hotel convesrions) in your search to increase your chances.


----------



## Denise L (May 2, 2009)

I have toured the Marriott Lahaina and Napili Tower villas...absolutely gorgeous, especially if you are OF!  I haven't seen the other views, but the villas themselves are very nice.  The beach there is not as great as the Westin Ka'anapali beach, but the Marriott is close to the nightlife, shopping and restaurant choices.  

We have stayed at the Westin Ka'anapali SEVEN times (we own there), and love it for many reasons.  The beach is fabulous, with amazing snorkeling.  It is a lot less crowded and more laid-back than the Marriott area.

I think you would love staying at the Maui Ocean Club in the new towers.  I also think that if you really want to stay at the Westin Ka'anapali, you should do a direct exchange with an owner who wants to stay at Ko'Olina OR rent your week out and rent a week out at the Westin.  I doubt that a prime summer week would ever be deposited. Renting or private exchange is the way to go.

I would go to Oahu first and then to Maui to relax. 

Have fun planning. We just got back, and I already want to go again. I was checking airfares last night!!!!!


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2009)

It's about 1 mile from the KBC to the Westin, and about 1.7 miles from the Westin to the Marriott.

On this map, A is KBC, B is the Westin, and C is the Marriott.


----------



## csalter2 (May 2, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> The Ka'anapali Beach Club isn't close to either of them, it's about a mile or 2 north of the Westin.  It definitely is not as luxurious as the Marriott or Westin.
> 
> Wouldn't the Marriott be easier for you to get?  Or is the problem that you've already deposited you Marriott with II?
> 
> Here is a link to the Maui resort reviews.



I know that Marriott owners get a 24 day headstart on everyone else, so I am hoping I do get an advantage. However, it is a busy time and you just never know. We'll see.  You have to deposit with II to exchange. They just have a Marriott person at II that handles Marriott owner exchanges. Marriott does not have their own internal exchange at this time.

I am not sure if you placed the link to the Maui resorts on the post. I did see your web page and it's very nice. I saw the Westin Maui and it looks gorgeous. It makes me more anxious to go.


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2009)

The link is there now - click on "Maui Resort Reviews."



> You have to deposit with II to exchange.



Sorry - I had a blonde moment and was thinking that Marriott has internal exchange, which I know they don't.



> I am not sure if you placed the link to the Maui resorts on the post.



Oh, duh again!...I didn't notice that you weren't a TUG member - and the Reviews are a perk of membership.  It's only $15 if you'd like to join us.

Good luck to you!


----------



## csalter2 (May 2, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> The link is there now - click on "Maui Resort Reviews."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I belong. I just don't know how to make my membership say member. I joined a year ago. I have seen the TUG Reviews and the rankings for properties I am interested in. Sometimes it's better to hear a couple of different views on it. I know both are supposed to be nice but if people have been to both there is a difference in their evaluation because they have been to both. 

Thanks!


----------



## csalter2 (May 2, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> The Ka'anapali Beach Club isn't close to either of them, it's about a mile or 2 north of the Westin.  It definitely is not as luxurious as the Marriott or Westin.
> 
> Wouldn't the Marriott be easier for you to get?  Or is the problem that you've already deposited you Marriott with II?
> 
> Here is a link to the Maui resort reviews.



DeniseM,

Have you ever visited KBC? It looks nice from this linkhttp://www.diamondresorts.com/Ka'anapali-Beach-Club


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2009)

csalter2 said:


> I belong. I just don't know how to make my membership say member. I joined a year ago. I have seen the TUG Reviews and the rankings for properties I am interested in. Sometimes it's better to hear a couple of different views on it. I know both are supposed to be nice but if people have been to both there is a difference in their evaluation because they have been to both.
> 
> Thanks!



Here are the instructions for changing your status to "member."

When you joined, you were sent a member code to add to your user profile.  If you no longer have it, these instructions explain how to get it.  Let me know if you need help.


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2009)

csalter2 said:


> DeniseM,
> 
> Have you ever visited KBC? It looks nice from this linkhttp://www.diamondresorts.com/Ka'anapali-Beach-Club



I have, and I would give it a B or a B- (as do the TUG reviews.)  But the Ko'Olina, the Westin, and the Marriott are "A" resorts, and the KBC is older, and you can tell the difference.

Marriott - 9.6 & 9.04 (2 sections)
Westin - 9.3 & 8.79 (2 sections)
Whaler - 8.53
Sands of Kahana - 8.53
KBC - 8.33

The most recent reviewer (April) only gave the KBC a 3.5 due to the condition of the resort.


----------



## LisaRex (May 3, 2009)

If it was between KBC or nothing, I'd go with KBC.  You have a much better chance of getting into the Marriott or Westin during low season (fall/spring) than in the summer.  However, with the economy in the toilet, you might be pleasantly surprised.

Does KBC have full kitchens and w/d in the room?


----------



## thinze3 (May 3, 2009)

I agree. The economy may make planning for next year a little slower than ususal allowing that trade that, during normal times, might not happen. Make sure you place your request more than 13 months out. That way when the first first Marriott units are booked and deposited you will already be in line with II. You have a very good resort which will help push you near the top of the trading power list. Then sit back and be patient - most likely your Marriott trade will come through.


----------



## csalter2 (May 3, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> If it was between KBC or nothing, I'd go with KBC.  You have a much better chance of getting into the Marriott or Westin during low season (fall/spring) than in the summer.  However, with the economy in the toilet, you might be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Does KBC have full kitchens and w/d in the room?



KBC does not seem to have a w/d in the room but laundry facilities on the property and near it. I am used to having a washer and dryer too. This would force me to go to Maui first and then Ko Olina since I will need to wash my clothes at Ko Olina.

The kitchens in the 1 bdrms are partial and the 2 bdrms seem to have full kitchens. I really need a 2 bdrm and it seems to be difficult to get one at KBC. This may be more difficult to get than either the Marriott or Westin because 2 bdrms just don't become available. I rarely see them available at any time.

I like DRI rooms because they have a general tendency to be very very large. DRI has been trying to uprade their properties so we'll see.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 3, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> I agree. The economy may make planning for next year a little slower than ususal allowing that trade that, during normal times, might not happen. Make sure you place your request more than 13 months out. That way when the first first Marriott units are booked and deposited you will already be in line with II. You have a very good resort which will help push you near the top of the trading power list. Then sit back and be patient - most likely your Marriott trade will come through.



Well look at Doug, it took him all of 10 days to get his trade 2br Grand Chateau into Waiohai in early March.

It's not summer, but I think it bodes well for summer 2010 for any long haul trips.


----------



## thinze3 (May 3, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> Well look at Doug, it took him all of 10 days to get his trade 2br Grand Chateau into Waiohai in early March.
> 
> It's not summer, but I think it bodes well for summer 2010 for any long haul trips.



I think it's much easier to trade into Waiohai, where all units are 2BR, than into a 2BR in Maui (Lahaina & Napili), where most owners lock-off. IMO. But I do agree that the trade will most likely come through.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 3, 2009)

csalter2 said:


> I have never been to Maui and plan to go to Hawaii next year in August. I will be trading my Marriott Ko Olina  for either the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort or the Marriott  Maui Lahaina & Napili Villas. I am taking my DW and my son who is 17 and possibly a friend of his.





With the 17 yr old I would go with the Marriott because its location would allow them to be able to walk to much more. The Westin is super nice, probably nicer than the Marriott, but the location tips the scales for me.


----------



## rubycat33 (May 3, 2009)

*Marriott Maui Exchange*

I am partial, but I love being around people.  I would truly suspect you kid would say the same.  The advantage of Marriott is it is in the middle of everything.  You most likely won't get a full kitchen, if you need it, but a partial.  But I know when I was young ( and still young at heart ) I would want to be where the people are.
Now, as far as the ability to get in, with the current economy, I doubt there will be as many owners as normal on the phone line hot to request dates as normal.  Just look at the current owner rental pricing.  You can get ocean front at the Marriott for conderably less than what you would usually pay for ocean view.  So booking next year at this time might be in your favor.  Good Luck!


----------



## readyalready (May 3, 2009)

I have stayed at all 3.  I don't think KBC is anywhere near the class of the other two.  Our new favorite is the Marriott, we also like the Westin and would stay at both.  I do think there is more room in the living area of the Marriott if you can only get a one bedroom at either.

The snorkeling is better at the Westin but the beach at the Mar was much better when when were there in March, so that may change with the seasons.


----------

